# 2007 Model Year Changes for USA Revealed in Press Release Today



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Q7 Model Line*
Audi Q7 Performance SUV highlights
The 2007 Audi Q7 is a brand new vehicle that has no change points. Below is a highlight listing of the new SUV. For more detailed information on the Audi Q7, please visit http://www.media.audiusa.com.
· 4.2-liter FSI V8 engine with 350 hp and 325 ft. lbs. of torque
· 3.6-liter FSI V6 engine with 280 hp and 265 ft. lbs. of torque available in September
· Six-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission with full-time quattro all-wheel drive
· 42:58 front to rear torque split under normal driving conditions
· Seven passenger seating standard in V8, optional on V6
· Six passenger seating optional on V6 Premium and V8 models (standard on V8 Premium)
· 10 cup and bottle holders
· Up to 72.5 cu. ft. of cargo space with rear seats folded
· Optional S line package includes sport seats, restyled front and rear bumpers, full body-color paint, and 21” alloy wheels with performance tires.
· Other major options include the Open Sky panorama glass sunroof, adaptive air suspension, and adaptive cruise control plus.


----------

